# Backup-Varianten

## schachti

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen, ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Backup-Strategie. Ich möchte ein Backup meiner Systempartition und der Bootpartition erstellen, so daß ich das im Fehlerfall schnell auf eine andere Festplatte kopieren und damit weiterarbeiten kann.

Es soll ohne weiteres möglich sein, das Backup auf eine größere Festplatte als die aktuelle aufzuspielen (so daß ich den restlichen Platz für eine weitere Partition nutzen kann).

Ich habe bisher schon ein bißchen mit partimage getestet, das scheint aber nur ein Backup in eine Partition gleicher Größe vornehmen zu können (so daß ich die Ersatzplatte zunächst von Hand partitionieren müßte, was ich etwas umständlich finde).

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung gemacht?

----------

## Lenz

```
*  app-arch/dar

      Latest version available: 2.1.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.1.5-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 637 kB

      Homepage:    http://dar.linux.free.fr/

      Description: A full featured backup tool, aimed for disks (floppy,CDR(W), DVDR(W),zip,jazz etc.)

      License:     GPL-2

```

System auf einer DVD (1.2 GB, ohne distfiles) in 10 Minuten wieder einsatzbereit, Partitionierung änderbar. Grub müsste bei neuer Platte aber neu in den Bootsektor installiert werden, da dar nur die Daten speichert, nicht aber Partitionstabellen, den MBR usw.

Meine Erfahrung damit sehr positiv. Schon sicher 5x das System ohne Neuinstallation wiederhergestellt (mehrmals um umzupartitionieren).

Nach dem Installieren findet man eine statische Version unter /usr/bin/dar_static, die man mit auf das Backupmedium brennen/speichern kann.

-- Lenz

----------

## schachti

dar sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, danke!

Auf einem anderen Rechner habe ich noch eine verschlüsselte Root-Partition - wie sichere ich die am besten? dar funzt da ja nicht, und partimage geht auch nicht, weil das nur von Partitionen mit bekanntem Dateisystem Backups erstellt...

----------

## rokaef

ich nehme immer das folgende script zum backupen. klappt echt gut.

backup:

```
#!/bin/bash

# the configuration file script...run this to make a backup

#

# Author: Stefan Wendler

# email: m.2@cravomat.de

# Copyright(C) 2003

#############################################

# configuration is in backup.cfg

# get config

. /usr/bin/backup.cfg

#set -x

# some helper functions

backupdir()

{

ARCHIVE_NAME=$1-`$dateformat`.tgz

echo "Building $1 archive"

tar cfz $target/$ARCHIVE_NAME /$1 > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo "[got it!]" || echo "[FAILED]"

}

delold()

{

echo "Deleting old backups"

rm $target/*.tgz

}

makebigfile()

{

echo "Create archive of all backups"

tar cf $target/backup-`$dateformat`.tar $target/*.tgz

}

# main script

# do we need to delete old stuff

if [ "$delold" = "yes" ]; then

delold

fi

# backup all needed dirs

for i in $backupdirs

do

backupdir "$i";

done

# make big file, if required

if [ "$bigfile" = "yes" ]; then

makebigfile

fi
```

backup.cfg:

```
# the configuration file script...run this to make a backup

#

# Author: Stefan Wendler

# email: m.2@cravomat.de

# Copyright(C) 2003

#############################################

#

# define which dirs to backup

# backupdirs="bin boot dev etc home lib opt root sbin usr var"

backupdirs="bin boot dev etc lib opt root sbin usr var"

# define where to store the backup

target="/home/robert/backup"

# bigfle yes | no

bigfile=no

# del old backups

# delold yes | no

delold=yes

# dateformat

dateformat="date +%G-%m-%d"
```

----------

## mrsteven

So sichere ich mein System:  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2030111.html#2030111

----------

## R4miu5

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich bin grad dabei, mein System so ausfallsicher wie möglich zu machen, und da stößt man natürlich früher oder später auf backups...

ich habe 2 platten so aufgeteilt

```

hda1  boot-partition                                        32MB

hda2  notfall-system (als ersatz für die live-cd)  3GB

hda3  portage                                               ~7GB

hdb1  system

hdb2  system-backup

hdb ist 80 GB groß

```

meine frage ist jetzt, wie soll ich hdb aufteilen und wie soll ich mein system auf hdb2 backuppen. ich hätte es gerne so, dass ich 1x die woche, bzw wenn ich will das system backuppe (cronjob??) und müssen die partitionen dazu gleich groß sein, bzw gleiches Filesystem. Tut mir leid wenn meine fragen sehr anfängerhaft sind, ich hab im internet auch schon nach backup-verfahren gesucht, aber die hälfte nicht verstanden.

ich hab hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=401456

was gefunden, was recht nett aussah, blicke aber in dem code nicht soweit durch, dass ich wüsste, was ich in meinem fall schreiben muss... ich meine hier diese datei:

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jyi/backup.cron

was müsste ich denn überhaupt alles backuppen, wenn ich zum beispiel meine spiele in /opt lege, muss ich /opt doch nicht auch noch sichern? ich habe mal meine ganze platte von einer live-cd in einen ordner gesichert und danach zurückgespielt, aber da hat nichts mehr funktioniert.

ich hab auch in der gentoo-wiki was gefunden:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup

rubrik: Backing up specific directories recursively using flexbackup 

ich wäre für jede hilfe dankbar... wenn ich kann mach ich aus den hier genannten posts dann auch einen eintrag in der deutschen gentoo-wiki, einen howto eintrag für backup gibt es ja noch nicht:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Backup&action=edit

danke schon mal im voraus

----------

## ZX-81

Backup auf derselben Festplatte ist eine ganz schlecht Idee!

ZX

----------

## R4miu5

es geht mir nur darum, dass ich wenn ich mein system durch "unsachgemäße bedienung" schrotte, noch eine alternative habe...

----------

## b3cks

Also wenn du ein komplettes Rescue-System willst, solltest du dir eine zweite Platte einbauen mit nem eigenem Kernel und System drauf. Integriere das System deinen Bootmanager und fertig. Jetz kannst du von deinem Prod(uktiv)-System ein Backup auf die andere Platte machen. Sollte deine Prod-Platte mal abschmieren hast du immer noch ein Backup auf der anderen Platte und solltest du deine System mal zerschießen kannst du beim Booten auf dein Rescue-System wechseln.

Das ganze ist aber meiner Meinung nach für den Privatgebrauch zu aufwendig. Dort genügt ein ein Backup auf ein externes Medium, z.B. DVD, einen anderen Rechner oder zur Not einer zweiten Platte. Dazu noch eine LiveCD die das "feste" Rescue-System ersetzt und mit der man problemlos ins das Prod-System eingreifen kann.

----------

## ZX-81

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> ich habe mal meine ganze platte von einer live-cd in einen ordner gesichert und danach zurückgespielt, aber da hat nichts mehr funktioniert.

 

Das sollte problemlos gehen. Ich habe auf diese Art schon oft die Root-Partition auf eine andere Platten-Partition gelegt. Vielleicht solltest Du zunächstmal nur versuchen Dein System so auf eine andere Partition zu kopieren, dass Du es starten kannst. Wenn Du das auch noch über tar machst hast Du gleich ein Backup. 

ZX

----------

## kopfsalat

Nimm tar fuer die Systemverzeichnisse (/, oder je nach Partitionsschema seperat mit --one-file-system /, /usr, /etc, /opt, /var). Die defaults sind voellig in Ordnung. tar speichert standardmaessig alles mit. Beim Zurueckspielen solltest Du darauf achten mit --preserve-permissions die Rechte mit zu extrahieren. Die tar-Dateien sollten auf einer anderen Platte liegen. 

Geht uebrigens auch prima im laufenden System.

Mache ich nun schon sehr lange so und habe mir damit schon viel Aerger gespart.

Fuer ~ bietet sich rsync an.

```
rsync -vrLpt --delete ~ /zielpfad/
```

erstellt ein Spiegelbild von ~ in /zielpfad/

Im Endeffekt laesst sich das Backup mit Einzeilern realisieren - die man wiederum in einem Skript vereinigen kann. Automatismen haben die Angewohnheit im falschen Moment zu versagen insbesondere wenn man sie nicht ganz durchschaut - ich spreche da aus (schmerzvoller) Erfahrung.

Ein

```
backup.sh
```

ist wirklich schnell abgesetzt und man kann sofort auf Probleme reagieren ohne erst ins Log zu schauen.

Mit nc (netcat) kannst Du die Backups sogar uebers Netzwerk zurueckspielen.

----------

## R4miu5

 *Quote:*   

> Nimm tar fuer die Systemverzeichnisse

 

Wie das? sorry ich kenn mich noch nicht soo gut mit gentoo und überhaupt linux aus (lol wir haben gleichzeitig gepostet)

 *Quote:*   

> Das sollte problemlos gehen. Ich habe auf diese Art schon oft die Root-Partition auf eine andere Platten-Partition gelegt. Vielleicht solltest Du zunächstmal nur versuchen Dein System so auf eine andere Partition zu kopieren, dass Du es starten kannst. Wenn Du das auch noch über tar machst hast Du gleich ein Backup. 

 

ich hatte irgendwie probleme mit den zugriffsrechten, besonders beim starten von X, und bei exec fluxbox hat er gemeint fluxbox: command not found.

 *Quote:*   

> Also wenn du ein komplettes Rescue-System willst, solltest du dir eine zweite Platte einbauen mit nem eigenem Kernel und System drauf. Integriere das System deinen Bootmanager und fertig. Jetz kannst du von deinem Prod(uktiv)-System ein Backup auf die andere Platte machen. Sollte deine Prod-Platte mal abschmieren hast du immer noch ein Backup auf der anderen Platte und solltest du deine System mal zerschießen kannst du beim Booten auf dein Rescue-System wechseln. 

 

so war das gedacht...

hda 2   rescue system (nur das nötigste)

hdb1    productivity (zum rumprobieren)

hdb2    sicherung von productivity (wenn beim probieren was in die hose geht, wie in letzter zeit leider recht oft)

und rescue und productivity sollen in den bootmanager, wenn productivity im ar*** ist, spiel ich mit dem rescue sys einfach das backup vom letzten tag zurück, damit ich nicht immer alles neu machen muss  :Wink:  das rescue sys wollte ich 1. als ersatz für die live-cd (das ist immer soo langsam und mühsam  :Wink:  ) und mit den grundlegendsten dingen wie firefox ooffice... die ich dann auch immer in der neuesten version halten kann. das system kann ich dann ja read-only starten, dass auch wirklich nichts mehr schief läuft. deshalb meine fragen:

1. wie groß sollten hdb1 und hdb2 in dem fall sein.

2. welche ordner soll ich mit welchem verfahren auf hdb2 sichern

3. (nur interessehalber) warum hat mein oben genanntes backup nicht funktioniert?

4. wie müsste die crontab und das dazugehörige script dann aussehen (ich kenn mich in der richtung nicht so aus  :Sad:  )

5. ist das überhaupt empfehlenswert und wenn nicht dann

6. gibt es andere vorschläge?

danke

----------

## b3cks

Momentan wenig Zeit, aber dass ist mir heute ins Auge gefallen. Sieht sehr interessant aus.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817-highlight-backup.html

----------

## ZX-81

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> 1. wie groß sollten hdb1 und hdb2 in dem fall sein.

 

Insbesondere wenn Du /usr/portage ausgelagert hast solltest Du mit einer Systempartition ab 6 GByte (Mit reiserfs, bei anderem Filesystem evtl. mehr) auskommen ("/home" würde ich auf eine andere Partition legen). 

Aber verrate mir doch das Geheimnis, wie Du es schaffst gentoo so oft zu crashen, ich habe gentoo jetzt seit mehr als zwei Jahren auf einigen Rechnern im Einsatz und mehr als Rumgezicke beim Booten, weil ich den neuen Kernel verkonfiguriert habe, hatte ich eigentlich noch nicht.

ZX

PS: Knoppix ist ein wesentlich komfortableres Notfallsystem als die Live-CD und wenn Knoppix eine swap-Partition findet (Fehlt in deiner Partitionsaufteilung)  läuft es auch auf einem Rechner mit wenig RAM.

----------

## R4miu5

 *Quote:*   

> Aber verrate mir doch das Geheimnis, wie Du es schaffst gentoo so oft zu crashen, ich habe gentoo jetzt seit mehr als zwei Jahren auf einigen Rechnern im Einsatz und mehr als Rumgezicke beim Booten, weil ich den neuen Kernel verkonfiguriert habe, hatte ich eigentlich noch nicht. 

 

reines können... ok ich habe öfters mal überreagiert, wenn ich fehlermeldungen hatte, und jetzt wollte ich mein backup einspielen und hab dabei das andere system überschrieben... leider hat das backup nicht funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Knoppix ist ein wesentlich komfortableres Notfallsystem als die Live-CD und wenn Knoppix eine swap-Partition findet (Fehlt in deiner Partitionsaufteilung) läuft es auch auf einem Rechner mit wenig RAM.

 

1. Knoppix muss ich noch runterladen

2. Ich will eh ein system von der platte als live-cd-ersatz verwenden

3. ich komm mit gentoo eh recht gut zurecht

4. ich hab 2 rechner, einen mit 512 mb ram, da hat man mir gesagt ist swap eher unsinvoll und einen mit 256... da hab ich aber nur 4 GB hdd  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Momentan wenig Zeit, aber dass ist mir heute ins Auge gefallen. Sieht sehr interessant aus. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817-highlight-backup.html

 

probier ich morgen mal aus, prinzipiell wären mir deutsche artikel zu einem thema in dem ich mich so schon kaum auskenne aber lieber

 *Quote:*   

> Insbesondere wenn Du /usr/portage ausgelagert hast solltest Du mit einer Systempartition ab 6 GByte (Mit reiserfs, bei anderem Filesystem evtl. mehr) auskommen ("/home" würde ich auf eine andere Partition legen). 

 

ich verwende xfs. bei der sicherung dann ext3. /home auf eine anderen partition? warum das? ich hab die anwendungen immer in /opt installiert, in /home sind doch nur ein paar configs oder?

du meinst also hdb2 ca. 6-10 GB?

*edit*

hab das gefunden, das dürfte so was sein, wie ich wollte...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=294363

bzw

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203530

----------

## ZX-81

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> ich verwende xfs. bei der sicherung dann ext3

 

Wenn Du die Sicherung booten können willst, empfehle ich für die Sicherung das gleiche Filesystem zu verwenden, sonst brauchst Du evtl einen anderen Kernel (Kernel muss Root-Filesystem ohne das Laden von Modulen (oder nur mit Modulen aus der initrd) lesen können). 

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> /home auf eine anderen partition? warum das? ich hab die anwendungen immer in /opt installiert, in /home sind doch nur ein paar configs oder?

 

Du wirst es mir sicher nicht glauben, aber es soll Leute geben die mit Computern auch noch was anderes machen als sie ständig kaputtzukonfigurieren.  :Wink:  Diese Leute mache teilweise so abgedrehte Dinge wie Daten darauf ablegen (z.B. Texte, Bilder, Filme, Musik ...). Damit die mit ihren komischen Daten nicht das System verseuchen wurde das Verzeichnis "/home" erfunden  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## kopfsalat

/home entspricht dem Verzeichnis "Dokumente und Einstellungen" des Marktfuehrers ist aber im Gegensatz dazu bei unixoiden Systemen konsequent umgesetzt.

Die "paar configs" moechtest Du nach laengerer Nutzung nicht mehr missen, geschweige denn die Daten.

/opt ist prinzipiell fuer Binaerpakete gedacht.

Zu tar:

```

tar -cpf /ziel/backup.tar /quelle

```

sichert komplett alles unter /quelle - ohne Kompression.  

Fuege ein "z" zu den Optionen hinzu, um die Kompression einzuschalten - ueblicherwise mit .tar.gz oder .tgz als Dateiendung.

Zurueck geht es mit

```

tar xpf backup.tar -C /ziel

```

Fuer Systemverzeichnisse sollte man bei beiden Operationen root sein.

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, solltest Du

```

man tar

```

oder

```

info tar

```

konsultieren.

Uebrigens kann man mit

```

tar -C /quelle cpf - . | tar vxpf - -C /ziel

```

ganze Verzeichnisbaeume mit allen Extras kopieren.

Vielleicht empfiehlt es sich in Deiner Situation  :Wink:  eine zweite Linux-Installation parallel laufen zu lassen. Eine fuer den taeglichen Gebrauch und eine zum rumexperimentiern.

----------

## R4miu5

ok dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich in meinem leben doch noch mal zu was anderem als kaputtkonfigurieren komme  :Wink: 

gentoo installiert mir aber default alle möglichen programme auf /opt (ich sollte vielleicht sagen, dass ich gentoo primär zum probieren und lernen nehme und sekundär zum spielen quake ut und doom liegen z.b. auf opt, dass sind zusammen mehr als 6 gigabyte)

und /home soll ich auch auf eine extra partition legen...

geht es, dass ich auf einer partition 2 ordner /opt und /home habe, und die dann mounte?

wenn ich richtig verstehe schlagt ihr folgendes vor

hdb1  system      6GB

hdb2  backup     6GB

hdb3(und 4?) /opt und /home

und mein backup soll ich mittels tar mit meinem rescue system machen (hab wahrscheinlich den parameter p vergessen  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht empfiehlt es sich in Deiner Situation  eine zweite Linux-Installation parallel laufen zu lassen. Eine fuer den taeglichen Gebrauch und eine zum rumexperimentiern.

 

hatte ich ja vor system zum rumprobieren, wenn es funktioniert backup wenn nicht backup zurückspielen  :Smile: 

nochmal danke für die hilfe, ich setz mich heute da ran

zu den filesystemen

xfs ist schnell, deshalb wollte ich es auf meinem normalen system verwenden. das muss (soll ja auch nicht) auf mein backup und resue system zugreifen. das backup hat das selbe fs wie das rescue system, also muss ich im resue system nur ext2 (boot) ext3 (rescue und backup) und xfs (normales system, portage, home, und opt) aktivieren, oder?

----------

## ZX-81

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> gentoo installiert mir aber default alle möglichen programme auf /opt

 

Wieviel Platz braucht denn Dein /opt ? 

Bei mir lohnt sich da keine eigene Partition:

```

# du --max-depth 0 /opt

513771  /opt

```

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> und /home soll ich auch auf eine extra partition legen...
> 
> geht es, dass ich auf einer partition 2 ordner /opt und /home habe, und die dann mounte?

 

Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Du denkst, dass bei 4 Partitionen Schluss ist.

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> wenn ich richtig verstehe schlagt ihr folgendes vor
> 
> hdb1  system      6GB
> 
> hdb2  backup     6GB
> ...

 

Meine ersten gentoo-Installationen habe ich mit einer 5-GB root-Partition angelegt. Irgendwann habe ich dann /usr/portage/distfiles ausgelagert. Nur beim Compilieren von OpenOffice wird da inzwischen der Platz knapp (deshalb habe ich zuletzt auch (/var/tmp (nicht /tmp) auf eine 3 GB Partition gelegt). 6 GB sollten deshalb ganz gut reichen, ich verwende allerdings Reiserfs und das geht sehr effektiv mit dem Speicherplatz um,  XFS dürfte da wesentlich mehr benötigen (Soviel ich weiß, ist xfs bei kleinen Dateien sehr ineffizient). 

Ich würde die 80 GB Platte zur Hauptplatte machen (=hda) und sie so installieren, dass Du das System von dieser alleine starten kannst:

z.B.

```

hda1 0,2 GB  /boot        

hda2 6   GB  /                system

hda3 6   GB  /                backup              

hda4 67  GB  extended

hda5 1   GB  swap

hda6 3   GB  /var/tmp                 

hda7 5   GB  /usr/portage            

hda8 ?   GB  /opt 

hda9 ?   GB  /home

```

Ist allerdings für reiserfs Partitionen kalkuliert (/boot -> ext2)

Die andere Platte kannst Du dann für das Backup der wirklich wichtigen Dinge verwenden. 

ZX

----------

## R4miu5

 *Quote:*   

> Wieviel Platz braucht denn Dein /opt ? 

 

mit den via portage installieren games (ut2004 doom3 und quake3) um die 6GB

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde die 80 GB Platte zur Hauptplatte machen (=hda) und sie so installieren, dass Du das System von dieser alleine starten kannst: 

 

ganz ungünstig, da ich erst mal 2 tage gebraucht hab bis ich meine platten so gejumpert gekriegt habe, ich habe nämlich keine jumpertabelle mehr für die platte, kenne die modellnummer nicht mehr, und es dauert immer ca. eine halbe stunde bis ich diese zigmal verschraubten platten raushabe.

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Du denkst, dass bei 4 Partitionen Schluss ist. 

 

das glaube ich nicht, aber ich mag es nicht, für alles eine eigene partition zu haben, weil die dann jeweils noch ein gigabyte frei haben und ich ein programm mit 2 gigabyte nicht mehr installieren kann obwohl ich insgesamt noch 20 übrig habe (übertrieben dargestellt)... und 80GB sind auch nicht die masse...

dein partitionsvorschlag klingt sinnvoll, aber dann habe ich immer noch nur 1 system und vielleicht noch ein backup...

ich versuchs erstmal so:

```

hda1 boot

hda2 rescue

hda3 portage

hdb 1 system (6GB)

hdb 2 backup (6GB)

hdb 3 home (?GB ich würd so gegen 4 tendieren)

hdb 4 extended

hdb 5 /opt

hdb 6 /var/tmp

```

meint ihr geht das so?

----------

## ZX-81

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> meint ihr geht das so?

 

Ja, wichtig ist, dass Du das mit dem Backupsystem hinbekommst, dann kannst Du auch im laufenen Betrieb noch umkonfigurieren.

----------

## R4miu5

ich hab jetzt partitioniert installiert, gebackuppt und nach dem zurückspielen via tar hat alles funktioniert.

DANKE!!

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

noch ein kurzer Nachtrag für alle, die sich mit backups auseinander setzen wollen. Im Linux-Magazin 09/2004 steht ein sehr guter Artikel über ein backup mittels rsync. Ziel ist es, nicht nur ein Tages-backup zu machen, sondern die letzten sieben Tage, vier Wochen, usw., je nach belieben zu sichern. Da das backup über Hardlinks (nicht zu verwechseln mit Softlinks also symbolischen Links) gemacht wird, entsteht für Dateien, die nicht verändert wurden kein zusätzlicher Speicheraufwand (abgesehen von weiteren I-Nodes). Genaueres ist im Artikel zu lesen, der auch Online verfügbar ist:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2004/09/backups/backups.html

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Backup-System, vielleicht hilft es anderen auch.

Gruß

smurfer...

----------

## c07

 *smurfer wrote:*   

> Da das backup über Hardlinks (nicht zu verwechseln mit Softlinks also symbolischen Links) gemacht wird, entsteht für Dateien, die nicht verändert wurden kein zusätzlicher Speicheraufwand (abgesehen von weiteren I-Nodes).

 

Inodes werden für harte Links keine eigenen gebraucht. Mit cp -al werden ausschließlich die Verzeichnisse kopiert. Funktioniert aber nur unter gewissen Bedingungen, z.B. eben rsync mit geeigneten Parametern (vorhandene Dateien müssen erst gelöscht werden, bevor sie neu beschrieben werden).

----------

## smurfer

Danke c07,

da hast du Recht, habe ich wohl ein wenig voreilig geschrieben.

smurfer...

----------

## ZX-81

 *smurfer wrote:*   

> http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2004/09/backups/backups.html
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Backup-System, vielleicht hilft es anderen auch.

 

Damit habe ich vor zwei Jahren herumexperimentiert. Genial daran ist es zusätzlich, dass mit rsync der Traffic minimiert wird. Daher eignet sich dieses Verfahren hervorragend für das remote Backup eines Rootservers. Bei der Suche nach fertigen Scripts für ein rsync Backup bin ich allerdings damals auf rdiff-backup  (ist im portage) gestossen. Das Verfahren hierbei ist ähnlich, nur werden die über rsync (rdiff) ermittelten Differenzen auch noch für das Backup genutzt, das spart zusätzlich Platz auf dem Backupmedium. Das Backup besteht dann aus dem aktuellen Stand und den Differenzen zu den früheren Ständen. Seit Mitte 2003 erledige ich damit das Backup meines Rootservers und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.

ZX

----------

## Finswimmer

@ Lenz:

Ich hätte da mal nen paar Fragen zu dar:

Wie schaut es mit symlinks aus?

Ich möcht mein ganzes System, aktuell knappe 6 gb, auf ner dvd speichern.

Allerdings habe ich in meinem Home-Verzeichnis diverse symlinks zu anderen Rechnern, so dass das System, wenn man alle links folgt, was ja du -ms macht, so um die 33 gb groß ist.

Die Frage ist: Folgt dar diesen Links auch? Oder wie behandelt er die.

Und wie schaut es mit Dateien aus, die 0 kb groß sind? Speichert er die auch.

gibts sonst noch etwas zu beachten?

Danke

Ciao

----------

## Lenz

Die Links werden gespeichert, die verlinkten Dateien (zumindest in den Standardeinstellungen) aber nicht. Ggf. gibt's ein Flag um die mitspeichern zu lassen. Dateien mit 0 byte Größe werden genauso mitgespeichert wie alle anderen Dateien auch. Partitionstabellen, Dateisystem etc. werden allerdings nicht mitgespeichert (also nicht wie bei dd).

-- Lenz

----------

## Finswimmer

also mach ich einfach:

dar -c -r / -X /tmp/ -X /var/tmp/ -X /proc/ -X /dev/pts/ -y 2 -s 4200 komplettesbackup.dar

Bei bzip2: welches Level ist da am besten? (hab jetzt 2 angegeben *g* keine ahnung, ob das gut ist)

Oder ist da noch nen Fehler drin?

Dankeschön

----------

## Lenz

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> also mach ich einfach:
> 
> dar -c -r / -X /tmp/ -X /var/tmp/ -X /proc/ -X /dev/pts/ -y 2 -s 4200 komplettesbackup.dar
> 
> Bei bzip2: welches Level ist da am besten? (hab jetzt 2 angegeben *g* keine ahnung, ob das gut ist)
> ...

 

Also ich hab das bei mir so:

```
dar -s 4300M -S 4295M -z -R / -X "*~" -X ".*~" -P boot/ -P home/ -P media/ -P mnt/ -P proc/ -P root/ -P sys/ -P tmp/ -P var/tmp -P usr/portage -c backup.all"
```

4300M für DVD-Größe, 4295M gilt nur für erstes Medium, damit da noch Platz für dar_static drauf ist. Dann gebe ich Dateien und Verzeichnisse an, die ich nicht gesichert haben möchte (für die hab ich andere Scripts).

Ach ja, das Flag für bzip ist meines erachtens -z wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ein Level hab ich da nicht angegeben. bzip2 kostet halt ziemlich viel Zeit. Mein Komplettbackup wird von 3,7 GB auf 1,1 GB durch bzip2 geschrumpft, ggf. werde ich auf gzip umsteigen, das geht einfach schneller und ich hab auf der DVD-RAM genug Platz übrig.

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
app-admin/amanda
```

 ist wirklich nicht schlecht.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bei bzip2: welches Level ist da am besten? (hab jetzt 2 angegeben *g* keine ahnung, ob das gut ist)

 

Aus der Man-Page:

```
-1 (or --fast) to -9 (or --best)

Set the block size to 100 k, 200 k ..  900 k when compressing.  Has no effect  when  decompressing.   See  MEMORY  MANAGEMENT

below.   The  --fast  and --best aliases are primarily for GNU gzip compatibility.  In particular, --fast doesn't make things

significantly faster.  And --best merely selects the default behaviour.
```

----------

## ZX-81

Wusste doch, dass es da vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal einen ähnlichen Thread gegeben hat, bei dem ich meinen Senf dazugegeben habe:  :Wink: 

Backup-Varianten

ZX

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Noch eine Frage so dar:

Ich hab mir jetzt nen schönes Backup gemacht. Knappe 3 Gb. Hat ewig gedauert.

Das wollt ich nun auf meinen Server kopieren und dann alle Woche nen Update machen.

Wie ist das mit dieser Compare Funktion? 

Erstellt der dann immer ein neues Backup, oder eine zusätzliche Datei, so dass ich dann pro Woche eine neue Datei bekomme?

Oder gibts da nen anderes Programm, was besser geeignet ist?

Ich möchte halt, dass er nur die Änderungen speichert (nachdem er einmal alles gemacht hat), und dann soll es auch relativ schnell gehen.

Danke Ciao

Tobi

----------

## amne

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Wusste doch, dass es da vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal einen ähnlichen Thread gegeben hat, bei dem ich meinen Senf dazugegeben habe: 
> 
> Backup-Varianten
> 
> ZX

 

Zusammengemerged.  :Very Happy: 

----------

